# Cabela case tumbler



## usmcrvn (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm new to the site and I first posted this to hot topics by mistake. Does anyone use a Cabela's case tumbler? If so, how does it work and if you have used other brands, how does it compare?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't specifically used cabela's case tumbler but I have used a large drum vibrator and a smaller case tumbler.. and what I found is that I prefer using a liquid called IOSSO case cleaner instead of any tumbler/vibrator - it works in seconds and you don't have to pick through or sift the media looking for all the cases and you don't end up with media stuck in the primer pockets or cases. I'd give a liquid case cleaner a try. After putting the cases through the liquid I use very very hot water to rinse the cases.. they dry almost instantly and are as bright as new .. something that a tumbler will do only when the tumbling media is new. it doesn't take long for tumbling media to loose it's abrasiveness.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Moved my reply from Hot Topics.

I looked at the Cabela's Tumbler. I believe it will do you fine. The clear 
lid on top is nice so you can see how clean the cases are, without removing lid.

The vibratory type tumblers are what you want, and that is the kind the 
Cabela's is. I have one simular, it works great.

Vibratory type tumblers are very fast at cleaning empty brass casings.

I strictly use just the ground walnut media. Also buy one of the good 
"throw a teaspoon" in the media polishes. This puts a nice shine on the 
cases. When the walnut media gets old (very dirty looking from carbon 
off the cases) some people throw a couple of teaspoons in to re-new the 
media. I use my old Tumblers Tumbler for this.

The 6.5X55 is a fine cartridge. Read the other forums at this web site.

Good luck, have fun.

I agree with gunattic :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Norseman

I noticed you said you use walnut shell media. I had asked on another site how people removed the polishing media from the internal case. They said go to corn cob media and don't worry. I like how fast walnut cleans up brass. I thought you might be interested in what I do. I have a air compressor, so I went to Wall Mart and purchased three needles (like you blow up basketballs with). The thread fit's the air gun that I also purchased there. The needle is a perfectly tight fit for the primer hole. I push the needle into the back of the brass and give it a blast of 50 psi. Red dust shoots out the front, and after 20 or 30 rounds you should see all the red dust on whatever I am pointing the open end of the brass at. I worried because I thought that thousands of rounds of the polishing media would prematurely wear my barrel. Anyway, just in case you were interested. Later


----------



## usmcrvn (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks to all who replied. I'm resuming reloading after a many year hiatus and want something better than the old rock tumbler with a very small drum that I used before.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Plainsman,

Say, that's a great idea. I will try on new batch I'm cleaning now.

Could you please start a new post that asks for great ideas like yours?

This way new comers to reloading will have a good experience reloading.

Great idea.


----------

